
Missouri Attorney General Schmitt Files Lawsuit Against Chinese Government - lemmox
https://ago.mo.gov/home/news/2020/04/21/missouri-attorney-general-schmitt-files-lawsuit-against-chinese-government
======
lemmox
Key factual allegations are described[1] with the summary:

"The COVID-19 outbreak has caused hardship in Missouri and across the
globe—death, isolation from sick and dying loved ones, massive unemployment,
economic dislocation, uncertainty, and trillions of dollars of economic
losses. China should be held legally responsible"

[1] [https://ago.mo.gov/docs/default-source/press-
releases/2019/k...](https://ago.mo.gov/docs/default-source/press-
releases/2019/key-factual-allegations.pdf)

